# geometry problem maby? boot problem



## gulanito (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello my name is federico.

I decided to try freebsd. I have exhaustively read the handbook about the installation, I read other books too.
I read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-trouble.html too

I have a 180GB disk. With the blank disc im installed Windows XP on a 40GB partition. Later im install FreeBSD on a partition of 50GB. Im accept the default geometry setting of sysinstall.
After the installation restart the PC. The boot menu says:

windows F1
freebsd F2

Or something like that, but I'm sure did not say F?

But when pressing the keys does not boot, none of the 2 systems.

What could be wrong?

Thank you very much.

forgiveness for my English


----------



## SeanC (Jul 4, 2009)

gulanito said:
			
		

> But when pressing the keys does not boot, none of the 2 systems.



More info please. What does the computer say when you press F1? What does it say when you press F2?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 4, 2009)

You probably installed the BSD bootloader supplanting the
Windows one.  Happens often, see the many threads
at the freebsd-questions list or even here.  People
mention booteasy, GAG, BootIt Next Generation, backup of
MBR, etc etc... (I use BootIt and GAG and the BSD bootloader,
one of, on each of about four BSD installations)


----------



## SeanC (Jul 4, 2009)

The FreeBSD bootloader works fine with Windows XP. If boot0 has windows under F1 option, then it _should_ load the rest of the XP loading process. Vista has a new method of booting that is incompatible with the FreeBSD bootloader and requires additional hacking.

It would still be useful to know what the output is when gulanito hits F1 or F2.


----------



## gulanito (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for read and reply!



			
				SeanC said:
			
		

> It would still be useful to know what the output is when gulanito hits F1 or F2.



None happens when i press both F1 or F2. None happens. Not message, absolutly none. Seems to be like the geometry problem that is commented in the troubleshoting seccion in the handbook, but nor says F?? in mi case, rather, the screen say F1 windows (or dos or something, i cant remember now), and F2 freebsd, but when i touch the key nothing occurs.

Very thanks.


----------



## gulanito (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi, I have been doing various tests to see if the problem solving achievement.

Test 1)------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
After what happened (winxp installation, installation of FreeBSD and the problem mentioned)
I did an installation of debian. Leave untouched winxp partition and delete partition freebsd. Was:
1-winxp 50GB
2-free space
Then, I installed debian in 70GB:
1-winxp 50GB
2-debian 70GB
3-free space

The installation was successful. The grub was able to load both operating systems.


test 2)------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In the free space created a partition for freebsd using sysinstall and the key "w" in fdisk to save changes to disk.
NO touch the MBR
DO NOT install freebsd. (Only created a partition for freebsd)

Reboot the PC and grub boots but stays in the half, even shows me a menu.


test 3)------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Freebsd install throughout the disc.
It works OK.

Test 4)------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Winxp boot CD, created a partition for winxp, installed it.
Reboot windows starts up OK.
Debian boot cd, I create a partition after the winxp partition, install.
Reboot and grub will not start, as in test 2)
What happened? Why did not this time?


Test 5)------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I put the dvd freebsd, just install the boot0 (nothing more).
Restart.
Yields:
F1-win
F2-linux
F4 (F4 or F3, I do not remember)-ext (the linux swap I think)

F1 goes ok, windows starts up.
F2 nothing happens, and can not boot WinXP after pressing F1. I have to reboot.
After restarting I can start winxp with F1, but if I press F2 locks again.

Test 6)------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I put the dvd freebsd, do the same as before (just install the boot0), but this time did not accept the default geometry (319120/16/63, WARNING: it is safe to ..... "YES") , but
press "NO" and 20023/255/63 detected.
Restart.
Yields:
F1-win
F2-linux
F4 (F4 or F3, I do not remember)-ext (the linux swap I think)

F1 goes ok, windows starts (as before)
F2 is not working as before, but says "#" after "Boot: F1 (example:" Boot: # F1 "or" Boot: # F2 ")
If you continue pressing F2 still appearing "#", one after the other (example: "Boot: F1 #####")
If after that I press F1 load winxp (I do not need to reboot, unlike test 5)

______________________________________00000______________________________________________________________

So far I have tried, in fact I am writing this post from winxp.
My intention is to enter the world unix or unix-like, I am specifically interested in learning freebsd,
in fact during test 3) I've been using it a days and I was very satisfactory, but I am not
able to use it as a single OS. I need a dual-boot or triple-boot but I can not do it.

Can guide me to install winxp-freebsd (or winxp-debian-freebsd) successfully?
Why could not I get?
Can there be problems with the disk geometry?
Why in the test 4) did not have to start the grub, and in thee test 1) it did?

I hope I have been clear and I hope that the diversity of operations to serve you,
who are really know, I can help.

We thank you very much.

Greetings.


----------



## Henry1303 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Problem maybe come from boot loader of freeBSD 7.2*

Hi guys,

I have similar situation, but a little bit different. 

I have 1 hard drive and 3 partition in it.

The 1st partition I used to install Windows  XP

Then freeBSD in the second partition.

After installation complete, I reboot the comp and boot loader table up which:

F1 Win
F2 FreeBSD
F3 Dos

I press F1, nothing happens. 

Restart by C+A+Delete -> press F2 and enter, freeBSD boots.

I decided to do some tests. reinstall freeBSD 7.1 instead 7.2. Everything works well.

My solution, well, it is not really good and I looking for better one. If anyone can help, i really appreciate it.

My solution is install both freeBSD. 7.2 1st in 2nd partition then 7.1 to the 3rd partition and it should work well.

Cheers,
Henry


----------

